# Stille –  1. „ Ü30 - NonTs-Gildengemeinschaft “ in World of Warcraft gegründet



## Hexe Babajaga (18. Februar 2015)

_Herzlich Willkommen bei der ersten &#8222;Ü 30 Non-Ts-Gildengemeinschaft&#8220; in der Welt von World of Warcraft._

_Unsere Gilde eröffnet offiziell zum 01.03.2015 ihre Pforten, wobei wir schon im Vorfeld neue Mitstreiter ganz herzlich Willkommen heißen._

 

_Unsere Gildengemeinschaft wurde gegründet, weil unsere Spieler die Atmosphäre von World of Warcraft in Ruhe genießen wollen._

_Auch wir möchten nicht alleine spielen, nur weil wir grundsätzlich auf die Nutzung von Teamspeak und Co. verzichten wollen._

_Bei den vielen Vorteilen die es bei der Nutzung von Teamspeak geben mag, gibt es auch einige gravierende Nachteile._

_Daher verzichten unsere Mitglieder ganz bewusst auf die Nutzung solcher Hilfsmittel. _

_Sei es, dass man nach der Arbeit in Ruhe etwas &#8222;daddeln&#8220; möchte und nebenher Musik, Fernsehen oder sonst etwas hören möchte._

_Dem Partner mit seinem &#8222;Teamspeakgesabbel&#8220; nicht auf die Nerven gehen möchte._

_Oder man einfach nur komplett im Spiel eintauchen will, ohne von irgendwelchen Nebengeräusche beflüstert zu werden._

_Der größte Vorteil einer solchen Gemeinschaft ist, dass es keine Spaltung zwischen Teamspeaknutzer und Nichtnutzern gibt._

_In vielen Gilden wird die Nutzung von Teamspeak und Co. vorausgesetzt. Wer nicht daran teilnehmen will, fühlt sich schnell unwohl und von der Gemeinschaft ausgeschlossen. Auch wenn es offiziell keine Teamspeakverpflichtungen geben mag._

 

_Neben dem bewussten Verzicht auf Teamspeak und Co. steht bei uns eine harmonische bzw. gemütliche Gildenatmosphäre an aller erster Stelle.._

_Unser kleiner Haufen besteht momentan ausschließlich aus Ü 40 Spielern, wobei das Mindestalter unserer Gemeinschaft bei 30 Jahren liegt. (ausgenommen sind lediglich Familienangehörige von Ü 30 Spielern) Hierbei soll nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass wir jüngere Mitspieler diskriminieren wollen. Nur in unserem Alter hat man häufig eine andere Sicht der Dinge, als junge Spieler und oft ergibt sich somit Konfliktpotential, welches man im Vorfeld mit einer Altersbeschränkung aus dem Wege gehen kann. Nur aus diesem Grund möchten wir auf das Mittel einer Mindestaltersregelung zurückgreifen._

_Spätestens mit einem gewissen Alter kann man definitiv sagen, dass World of Warcraft ein Hobby bzw. ein netter Zeitvertreib ist, wo man sich am "Pixel-Spiel" erfreuen kann. Das Onlinespiel, die Kommunikation mit anderen, ein gemeinsames Ziel erreichen, oder einfach nur etwas "Plausch" halten, hat für uns auch einen sozialen Aspekt. Dafür muss man auch nicht unbedingt auf das Hilfsmittel von &#8222;Voice-Chats&#8220; zurückgreifen._

_Privat haben wir einen Anspruch an die Menschen, die uns umgeben, und so soll es auch im Spiel sein, ob es die Umgangsformen sind oder einfach nur den normalen Anstand in gewissen Situationen Konflikte zu lösen._

_Die Jagd nach Items ist zwar ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spiels und mag generell die große Mehrheit der Spieler ansprechen, doch unser Anspruch ist der Weg zum Ziel und nicht rücksichtslose Mittel die wir dafür einsetzen könnten._

_Da alle von uns berufstätig - und zum Teil familiär stark eingebunden sind, wollen wir uns in unserem Feierabend entspannen und nicht stressen lassen._

_Das heißt, wir spielen in gemütlicher Runde, ohne Druck und irgendwelchen Zwängen. Jeder entscheidet selbst, inwieweit er sich einbringen möchte._

_Jahrelange Gilden-Erfahrungen zum Teil aus anderen MMO-Spielen haben uns dazu bewogen, eine Gemeinschaft in dieser Form aufzubauen._

_Einige von uns haben fast alles mitgemacht, was das Genre zu bieten hat._

_Angefangen von einer kleinen gemütlichen &#8222;Quest-Truppe" unter Gleichgesinnten bis hin zum exzessiven PvE - bzw. PvP-Spiel._

_Vom gemütlichen Teamspiel konnte hier aber keine Rede mehr sein. Der teilweise extreme Umgangston, Neid, Missgunst, soziale Härtefälle sind nur einige Beispiele, die man in solchen Gemeinschaften hinnehmen muss. Und genau das wollen wir natürlich nicht._

 

_Wir wollen euch eine Plattform schaffen, wo man unter gleichaltrigen, vernünftigen Gleichgesinnten gemeinsam entscheidet, welchen Blödsinn man gerade anstellen möchte._

_Ein entsprechendes Niveau mit vernünftigen Umgangsformen spielen hierbei eine ganz wichtige Rolle. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Qualität statt Quantität"_

 

_Erkennst Du dich wieder, dann würden wir es begrüßen Dich in unserer Gemeinschaft willkommen zu heißen._

_Hierbei begrüßen wir jeden, der sich mit unserer Gildenphilosophie anfreunden kann._

_Bewerbungen und weitere Informationen zu unserer Gilde findet Ihr unter unserer Homepage:_

 

_http://www.stille.clanwebsite.de_

 

_In diesem Sinne und vielleicht bis bald._

 

_Herzlichst Eure Gildenleitung._

 

_P.S.: Bitte dieses Thema nicht als Grundlage nehmen, um sinnlose Debatten über die Nutzung von &#8222;Voice-Chats&#8220; zu führen, herzlichen Dank!_


----------



## Cajus (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

eine sehr schöne Idee, wie ihr eure Gilde aufbauen möchtet. Ich wünsche euch dabei schon mal viel Erfolg, hätte aber eine kurze Verständnisfrage. Wie haltet ihr das beim Raiden? Wollt ihr da auch auf Ts verzichten? Als begeisterter Random Raider fände ich das schwierig, da man einige Bossfights ohne TS nur schwer meistern kann, Bsp. Kaiser in Hochfels etc. Oder steht Raiden erst mal nicht so auf eurem Plan.? Da ich selbst Ü 40 bin, fände ich eine Ü 30 Gilde natürlich klasse.

 

LG Cajus


----------



## belord (20. Februar 2015)

die Idee der Gilde ist sehr gut wie weit sie sich umsetzen lässt bleibt abzuwarten vorallem Raid ohne Ts werden sehr schwer vor weil man such als Gruppe ein spielen muss klar schreiben ist super und geht ging zu BC und Classic auch. Nur die neuen Raid erfordern halt deutlich Kommunikation.

 

Und Ü30 Gilden sind auf den Vormarsch die ältern Leute an die WoW Macht


----------



## Zwizazadera (24. Februar 2015)

Wünsche euch Glück auch wenn das Raiden OHNE TS usw. Zum scheitern verurteilt sein wird und dadurch im Endeffekt auch die Gilde. In einen MOO auf ein Essenzielles Tool verzichten zu wollen wird nicht klappen und der Zweck einer Gilde besteht nun mal zu 95% darin zu  Raiden ob nun PvE oder PvP! 

Aber trotzdem wünsche ich euch Glück bei dem Vorhaben. 

Gruss von einem Ü45


----------



## farrepus (24. Februar 2015)

... der TE hat nichts erwähnt was das Thema Raiden angeht ... ergo steht das außen vor ...


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Februar 2015)

Jau, ich finde die Idee auch sehr schön, da ich selbst lieber im Chat schreibe als im TS zu sabbeln. Die Vorteile hat der/die TE ja bereits genannt.  Eine Gilde einfach mal zum Scheitern zu verurteilen, nur weil die eigenen Interesse dort nicht vertreten werden, finde ich sehr asi.

 

 

Liebe Grüße von einer U30.


----------



## justblue (24. Februar 2015)

Ich kannte mal eine Gilde, deren Mitglieder grundsätzlich ohne irgendwas von den Bossen zu wissen in Instanzen gegangen sind. Hat dann zwar ewig gedauert, aber sie haben sich nie über zu wenig Content beschwert. Normalmodes kann man sicherlich auch ohne TS schaffen. Mühsam, aber doch.


----------



## assgar (14. März 2015)

Wir freuen uns weiterhin auf Leute die Teamspeak satt haben und lieber chatten,also meldet euch.


----------



## assgar (12. April 2015)

/up


----------



## assgar (26. Dezember 2015)

/up


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (17. Januar 2016)

Kurzes Update zu unserem Projekt:

 

Leider hat sich unserer Neueröffung aus privaten Gründen etwas verschoben, wobei wir nun am 01.01.2016 endlich richtig offiziell neueröffnen konnten.

Mittlerweile konnten wir auch schon unsere ersten Mitglieder begrüßen und etwas näher kennenlernen, wobei wir auch schon die ersten kleineren Erfolge feiern können.

Ich muss dazu schreiben, dass unsere Gildengemeinschaften nicht für große Raidveranstaltungen gegründet wurden. Meist ist es so, dass wir abends gemeinsam entscheiden, welchen Blödsinn wir gerade veranstalten wollen. Nur bei uns geht alles etwas besonnener und gemütlicher zu, da wir ja alle unseren Zenit längst überschritten haben.  Jeder so, wie er gerade mag und kann.

Ansonsten möchte ich noch dazu schreiben, dass wir zukünftig auch etwas mehr Wert auf ein gepflegtes Rollenspiel legen wollen.

Auch hier gilt, jeder so wie er es gerne mag und ohne Zwang, sowie irgendwelchen Regelwerken. Vielleicht mag das ja mal jemand ausprobieren, für mich war das eine sehr schöne neue Erfahrung. Und ich finde es richtig prima, dass man sich auch mal in dieser Richtung etwas neu ausprobieren kann. Es muss ja nicht immer nur der aktuelle "Super-Trooper-Hyperboss" sein. 

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach liebenswerten Mitstreitern und würden uns freuen, wenn sich noch weitere "gemütsame" Mitspieler zu uns gesellen würden.

Ihr findet uns auf den RP-Allianzserver: "Die Aldor"unter www.stille.clanwebsite.de

Allen anderen Lesern vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und noch ganz viel Spaß in unseren wunderschönen Welt von World of Warcraft. 

 

In diesem Sinne

 

lG von der "bösen" Hexe Babajaga

 

lG


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (31. März 2016)

Morgen feiern wir unseren 4 - monatigen Geburtstag, herzlichen Glückwunsch "Stille"! 

Und wir könnten weiterhin noch etwas Verstärkung für unsere harmonische Gildengemeinschaft gebrauchen. 

 

In diesem Sinne

 

lG von der Hexe


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (7. Mai 2016)

Update: Unsere Gilde ist ab sofort auch auf Seiten der Horde,  auf denselben Server (Die Aldor) und unter dem gleichen Namen "Stille" (bitte besondere Schreibweise des Buchstabens i beachten) vertreten.


----------

